# XPOST- First road bike Scott Speedster s10



## caseyls (Sep 18, 2007)

I have been riding mountainbikes for the last 3 years and recently moved to Houston, which I believe is the only place on earth that would make some one move back to Kansas for the mountain biking. (No offence to Houstonian mtb'ers) So anyway I came across an 06 Scott Speedster S10 for $1400. The frame is my size, obvio)usly, and comes with an acceptable parts spec (full ultegra) The frame is aluminum with carbon seat stays. 

I am 6'6" and 215 pounds, is this a good buy for my. I am not sure if I will ever race the bike but it is definately a possibility


----------

